# IASCA and MECA Finals results from the past?



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anybody have or know where to find the IASCA and MECA Finals results from the past? More specifically I am looking for '03 to '07ish '08 range of time.

Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

From what I've heard a lot of results were lost and or stored on hard drives in old computers that are no longer used


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, IASCA was telling me about that the other day. I was wondering if maybe somebody has saved the results or knew of where they might be online type thing.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well the system IASCA is currently using only goes back to the 2014 season (inception). Before then IASCA would only key in the total score (2013).


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

MECA you can go back to 2004. Go to MECA's website click SQL or SPL and select point standings choose the season and class.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Points Standings


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

maddawg said:


> MECA you can go back to 2004. Go to MECA's website click SQL or SPL and select point standings choose the season and class.


Thanks for the info!


----------

